# Taming a 2 month Old



## vernfab (Jun 4, 2012)

How do I start with taming a 2 months old female?...she is nervous for sure its all a new environment for her, she flys away(still growing her wing feathers has trouble flying up).. I want to tame her and be able to have her sit with me and be cuddly...friendly...be a good calm bird...please help..


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Since you were asking this in someone else's thread, noone would have seen it so I made your question into your own thread.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try these. One is on food bribery: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

And this is on general taming: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Good luck!


----------



## vernfab (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, I am new to this site and have no idea where to post anything yet...lol...much appreciated..


----------

